
Temperatures at a Florida-Size Glacier in Antarctica Alarm Scientists - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/29/climate/thwaites-glacier-melting-antarctica.html
======
ncmncm
Not just scientists. I'm alarmed too.

